# Is this safe-wood paneling on brick fireplace?



## Imup21 (3 mo ago)

I have a brick, wood burning fireplace. I tried painting rhe brick but the actual bricks look like they came from a house that was demolished. The mortar isn't smooth either.
I was thinking of installing wood paneling on top of the brick but I don't know if that would be safe.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Paneling is flammable, so my answer would be NO. Why couldn't you add rock or tile to the face of the brick? It would require Durock and possibly lath for the stone, but tile directly to the Durock.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I don't remember the requirements but you can use wood provided it's a minimum distance from the firebox.

Applying stucco to the brick would also be an option.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

You would have to look up code in your area, but in Ontario, it is worded like this:

*9.22.9.1. Clearance to the fireplace Opening

(1) *_Combustible_ material shall not be placed on or near the face of a fireplace within 150 mm of the fireplace opening, except that where the _combustibl_e material projects more than 38 mm out from the face of the fireplace above the opening, such material shall be at least 300 mm above the top of the opening.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Post some pictures of the fireplace.


----------



## Imup21 (3 mo ago)

Nealtw said:


> Post some pictures of the fireplace.


I will be painting the walls a different color.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 29, 2007)

Use wood tile.

Looks good to me as-is, but Id strip the white paint off.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Wood grained tile??


----------



## Imup21 (3 mo ago)

The paneled wood would have eternal painted white or to match the walls. Wood grain tile would clash with the floor. 


Nealtw said:


> Wood grained tile??


----------



## Imup21 (3 mo ago)

That's the issue. The brick underneath is red and ugly. 


Jeekinz said:


> Use wood tile.
> 
> Looks good to me as-is, but Id strip the white paint off.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Wood would clash with the mantel and pilasters. I, too am in favor of stripping or repainting the brick.


----------



## Imup21 (3 mo ago)

chandler48 said:


> Wood would clash with the mantel and pilasters. I, too am in favor of stripping or repainting the brick.


It wouldn't be wood with wood grain. It would just be panels painted to match the walls. Stripping the brick isn't an option. The red brick underneath will look horrible.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Paint the brick to match the walls.


----------



## Imup21 (3 mo ago)

I really want to cover up the brick. If I painted the sides(stained wood) white or the color of the walls, then wood panels could be painted the dame color. I like the look of paneling. I'm just trying to find out if there is a building code, regarding it.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

As stated by others, you must maintain a distance from the opening on the sides, as well as more on the top because heat rises. I don't see how you can put wood on this brick opening, make it code worthy and good looking at the same time. Paneling has its place, but not on a fireplace façade. 

A cementuous based product to smooth over the brick, like stucco might work. I'd still be afraid of it failing with the heat introduced.


----------



## Racinmason (3 mo ago)

I believe the national code for any combustable material is 12" on the sides and top, and 16" on the floor or hearth for a wood burner. Look into thin stone veneer, there are many choices. You can either strip the paint off of the brick so the stone can stick, or add a metal lathe to the brick just the way it sits now. It will completely change the look.....for the better.


----------



## Racinmason (3 mo ago)

This is thin veneer stone, I created the hearth by pouring colored concrete


----------

